# Freestyle Online Survey



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I am Julian, studying sports science at the University of Wuppertal, Germany. Currently I am writing my Bachelor thesis on 'Informal Learning and Freestyle Snowboarding' and have created a brief online survey to explore the matter.
Everyone with a little experience in freestyle snowboarding would do me a great favor by filling out this short form (shouldn't take more than 3-4 minutes)! 

In compliance with your forum rules, here is my short introductory video:

https://vimeo.com/64629437

and here is my survey:

https://www.soscisurvey.de/sb2013/

Originally, I made the survey in print form and hung around in snowparks and snowboard shops in bavaria during my stay there as a snowboard instructor. But since I didn't get enough answers (about 70 right now), I thought I might try it here... 
I was kind of in a rush when i created the questionnaire because when I had the idea do this, I only had about three weeks left in bavaria. So I had to create and distribute it without talking to my professor about how to do this 
So if you have any feedback, no matter how negative it is, go for it!
Questions regarding me, my project or questions in the survey are welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Holy crap. Dude actually read the rules first!

Survey done.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm shocked as well!

Well done Julian.
Good luck with the thesis.

Survey completed.


(And I was about to warm up the popcorn popper to watch the flame show...)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Boom, that's how it's done. Survey completed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Survey done.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Impressive first (survey) post. Good job; good luck, Julian! 

Completed. Hope it helps!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Holy crap. Dude actually read the rules first!
> 
> Survey done.


_I KNOW!!!_ I'm in complete shock! Tuned in just to watch the "Shit Storm" and now,.. No shitstorm!!  Is this an SBF first?? 

_(Actually, I was hoping for more "Yoga Pants & Underboob!!")_   

...anyway, Julian well done on getting it right before posting!

Survey done. Hope it helps!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Done. Thanks for following the rules :eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Survey completed, well done original poster! :eusa_clap:

I think this is a rare case of somebody following the rules, and also having what seemed like a relevant survey to me. I filled it out honestly.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Done....is this real life?


----------



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha it's incredible how stoked you all are  
the sticky thread on surveys and advertising is kinda hard to miss...

A big thanks for your support so far!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Done! Nice work, good luck with your thesis!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no flames here, he did it right. 

survey completed. 

just don't forget that there ARE freestyle snowboarding 'boarding schools' like Windell's Academy and stuff where kids are training every day.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> no flames here, he did it right.
> 
> survey completed.
> 
> just don't forget that there ARE freestyle snowboarding 'boarding schools' like Windell's Academy and stuff where kids are training every day.


Also extremely expensive, inaccessible to most. I would like to see a freestyle club that has its own hill with pow landings and jumps made to progress.

Btw, Done. nice intro


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Done.

:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

done.

cool/interesting approach despite the fact that there are more and more formal snowboarding schools and camps.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jolle said:


> Haha it's incredible how stoked you all are
> the sticky thread on surveys and advertising is kinda hard to miss...
> 
> A big thanks for your support so far!!!! :thumbsup:


You'd THINK it would be easy, but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
:dunno:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Way to read the rules OP.

Survey done.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jolle said:


> Haha it's incredible how stoked you all are
> the sticky thread on surveys and advertising is kinda hard to miss...
> 
> A big thanks for your support so far!!!! :thumbsup:


...and yet Spamming Trolls never seem to see it!!! Then they bitch and wonder why the response is so hostile!!

You sir, did it right and in return received the appropriate level of respect that you accorded this forum!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

blunted_nose said:


> Also extremely expensive, inaccessible to most. I would like to see a freestyle club that has its own hill with pow landings and jumps made to progress.
> 
> Btw, Done. nice intro


Totally agree.

Survey done.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Also extremely expensive, inaccessible to most. I would like to see a freestyle club that has its own hill with pow landings and jumps made to progress.
> 
> Btw, Done. nice intro


This could be done, although I think even a modest park like the one near me would be fairly expensive to operate as a private club. Also, wouldn't hurt to get city/county funding: 

https://www.facebook.com/HawkIslandSnowPark


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Impressive and the survey is done.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Also extremely expensive, inaccessible to most. I would like to see a freestyle club that has its own hill with pow landings and jumps made to progress.
> 
> Btw, Done. nice intro


its expensive but so is running a freestyle training area, just the gas and power alone to run lifts and groom everything is ridiculous. plus gotta pay those coaches, we don't get paid enough as it is hah.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> its expensive but so is running a freestyle training area, just the gas and power alone to run lifts and groom everything is ridiculous. plus gotta pay those coaches, we don't get paid enough as it is hah.


Yea i supposed. What about a hill where you would have to hike but there would be groomed trails? Sounds like too much work. i dont think a rope around some winches with little things you can grab on. spin it with a tractor. Maybe like the dc mtn lab lift?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Impressive and the survey is done.


Kind words from BA?!? :blink: I think the OP has opened a portal to another dimension, and we are already there.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Survey completed. Cheers!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Kind words from BA?!? :blink: I think the OP has opened a portal to another dimension, and we are already there.


Now that is funny :bowdown:

Done also. Nice work survey man.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Kind words from BA?!? :blink: I think the OP has opened a portal to another dimension, and we are already there.


Just once someone read the rules, did them, was polite about it, and got what they wanted. Pretty sure tomorrow will bring a hell storm.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Did it. 10Char


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy shit...I've been sleeping all day. Nice job OP. Survey done:thumbsup:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

done!

10char


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Survey done,

Things can be done smoothly and with respect, there is hope:eusa_clap:.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I am not much of a freestyle boarder and I normally do not do surveys, but I agree that this effort deserves props. Survey completed.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I came to this thread to witness the shit show that I was sure was going down. Instead, I took a survey. Good job OP.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Survey done. Good work on making a video.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Survey complete. Nice work.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha crazy how different the welcome is when someone follows the rules 

Anyway survey done!


----------



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

This is just awesome! Over 60 surveys in less than a day!
One day of hanging around at the Blue Tomato shop in Munich only got me 25 filled out questionnaires 
Tomorrow I'll talk to my professor about the survey and the content of my thesis, I bet he'll be stoked by the response my survey got!
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jolle, give us a summary when ur done. I forgot to note, imo the hill, i.e., snow, terrain and resort determine alot of what style is developed. Like at Baker, there is no park...so we are shitty park freestyle riders...however are fairly good at doing the natty terrain stuff. Folks do build kickers and stuff but you can't hit them for than a few times in a day. Point is you might consider a factor of if there is a groomed park or not or the size of the park in relation to the development of a freestyle rider.


----------



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Guys!!

Today I presented the survey to my professor, and he was absolutely stoked by the response my I got.
He even told me that, if I finish my thesis until july (and it is good enough ), he would publish it in the academic journal he is affiliated with!
Because of the great effort you guys put into the answering of the question "What makes practicing moves in a group / session so special?", 
he proposed that i should post another question concerning the "session" and its the dynamics. 
Even though the questions might sound somewhat trivial to you, it would mean a great deal to me if you just write whatever comes to your mind, and draw from your past experiences from good sessions with friends.
I think this could even result in a discussion that would be interesting for all of us! 
....So here goes:
- From your experience, does a good session emerge rather spontaneously, or do you usually 'arrange' it, meeting up with other riders at some appointed time and place?
- Could you pin out what (or who) determines the course of a session, what kinds of tricks are tried etc? Is it something that is decided in the group (or by the most experienced rider), or does it just 'happen' without thinking or talking about it? 

If you want to, you could just summarize the course of a typical session, or just write anything concerning sessions. Every single answer will be extremely helpful!
I am still thinking about how to repay you guys for your help, but the least I could do is compile the results of the survey once I'm done. Who doesn't like some nice charts and graphs ;D

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jolle said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Today I presented the survey to my professor, and he was absolutely stoked by the response my I got.
> 
> ...


_Repay Us??? _ Is this guy for *real????* :blink: :huh: 

Hey SBF!!! I think we may have the _*"Anti-Troll"*_ here!!!! :laugh: :thumbsup:
(_...Can you afflict JetFaclon with Weeping Genital Warts for us???_) :laugh:

Seriously, Glad your prof. is digging your survey responses! Good luck on the thesis! :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Jolle said:


> - From your experience, does a good session emerge rather spontaneously, or do you usually 'arrange' it, meeting up with other riders at some appointed time and place?


Good sessions for me are always pre-arranged in some fashion. Usually there is not much structure to it, other than calling a friend or two and coordinating a time to meet at the mountain. 



Jolle said:


> - Could you pin out what (or who) determines the course of a session, what kinds of tricks are tried etc? Is it something that is decided in the group (or by the most experienced rider), or does it just 'happen' without thinking or talking about it?


Although I try to arrange "session" with my friends, the course of the session is always spontaneous. Like one day my friend Jon just throws this backflip out of the blue. I've been riding with him for 2+ years and never saw him even attempt a backflip, didn't know he could do one. So seeing that did not inspire me to try a backflip, but that sort of thing does inspire me to maybe go a little harder and try something I have not done, or something I am not comfortable with.

I also like to watch how other riders -- just the other random guys/girls on the hill -- are approaching the features and lines. This can give you ideas for how to attack the park.

And somewhat related, although I'm not good at meeting strangers at the hill, I do like making new friends and riding with them, because everyone has a *different* style of riding, and so riding with a variety of people will expose you to many different riding styles, then I can copy what I like from their styles.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jolle said:


> - From your experience, does a good session emerge rather spontaneously, or do you usually 'arrange' it, meeting up with other riders at some appointed time and place?


For me, it's usually spontaneous. Most people I ride with on a semi-regular basis like to do more off-piste riding where we're always spontaneously trying new things, tricks, grabs, cliffs, etc. Then when we're tired or if the snow is bad, we'll head down and do some "park laps".



Jolle said:


> - Could you pin out what (or who) determines the course of a session, what kinds of tricks are tried etc? Is it something that is decided in the group (or by the most experienced rider), or does it just 'happen' without thinking or talking about it?


For me I find that we go through the park together, but our trick/jump choice is 100% individual. This may be because we're all at various skill levels. I usually have a plan of stuff I want to work on, but whether I try it that day or not usually gets decided when I'm sitting on the approach waiting to jump.

Had some great park "sessions" this year while riding with forum members in Vancouver, and we were basically just riding the whole mountain all day, then decided to duck into the park to see what it was like. We all blasted through hitting whatever we want without really stopping. It was great! I didn't work on much but it was good for general air confidence.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The sessions I did with forum members this year were all prearranged. In each case, there were people who knew the particular mountain and people who didn't. People who knew the mountain tended to lead, even if (at least in one case) they weren't the better rider. Specifics tended to be ad-libbed, even including skirting a cliff that no-one knew was there (thanks a bunch, timmytard!).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I rarely prearranged anything. We know a lot of people locally and just see each other on the mtn. If we feel like riding together we do. I ride alone a lot. 

My son is on a team but he is the only big mtn rider, all the other kids got scared off from riding really steep or cliffed terrain. When he is riding freestyle he will ride with the freestyle team in the park/pipe. 

When riding it's usually individual for what we try to accomplish. He has professional coaching so the push more for perfecting tricks and progressing. Riding with friends is a little different..... We try more stupid stuff with friends then he ends up perfecting I with coaching to make it look good


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

for me, a good session comes out of nowhere. It usually starts with someone nailing something sweet and the good vibes elevate from there! It usually happens with something stupid like a dare, or telling someone they cant do it so they go and try to prove you wrong. I ride with a bunch of football players so naturally we're constantly trying too one up each other. Its just our competitive nature.


----------



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for your contributions so far!
Fabian and Marius, two friends of mine, had this to say:

Fabian:
"I believe there are two kinds of sessions: The arranged ones where we meet at the park or build a spot together, and the spontaneous ones that just develop out of nothing when riding the same spot with others.
To me the spontaneous sessions are the ones that have had the biggest impact on me and my style, as they posess a special energy, and in this setting everybody tends to get more creative than usually.
These sessions are often kicked off by a friend or a fellow rider using an obstacle in a new, creative way that inspires the others around him. 
From then on anything can happen. Everybody contributes to the session with his own style and set of skills, inspiring others to try new things, see new possibilities or view obstacles from a different angle.
We don't talk that much about what should be tried next, and of course there is no such thing as an agreement like 'ok, now everybody tries this one'. We don't really need words for this. When somebody has an idea that animates the others, things just happen. And thats the way it should be."

Marius:
"The best sessions are spontaneous and unpredictable. The vibe and athmosphere that get a good session going are hardly something you can initiate on purpose. When some rider stokes everybody and sets things in motion, everybody is feeding off each other's energy, inspiring each other and having a good time. You never know what might happen next, you can't really control it, and that's what makes it so special." 

What do you think? Would you agree with this?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty much got it


----------



## Jolle (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey!
I didn't forget about you guys..
As promised, the results of my survey will be posted here in a couple of weeks. But I was told to wait until my thesis is finished and submitted...
Thanks again, I couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

no problem man. Thanks for reading the forum rules.

stick around and be part of the community


----------



## Lanced25 (May 19, 2016)

thought i'd follow up on this thread as I just read it, and see how it all turned out? what did you find/learn/not learn?


----------

